# Does your pup snore?



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I had Duncan out for a long walk,and when he came home he drank some water and plopped right down.I started cooking and I heard a funny sound and looked down and there is Duncan snoring and breathing really loud.Is this normal?I know,I know I sound paranoid,but this was the first time I ever heard this from Duncan.


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

*Snoring*

Yes. Hank snores at night. He dreams during the day and makes noises, but we notice he snores sometimes at night. I didn't know dogs snored, so it really surprised me the first time I heard him. (and then I laughed) I think he may have allergies at times that cause him to snore. --He also has always liked to have his head proped up on something too when he sleeps. Usuall it's one of his toys.

Karen


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Both my girls are completely quiet, I watched my friend's pug and boy does that dog snore!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

I've never heard Nico snore. He's a very quiet sleeper.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Benji rarely snores, but he often dreams. His dreams must be delightful as he wags his tail vigorously. Very cute to watch! He makes some funny sounds once in while too. 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady does snore. Not often, but he will snore once in a while. He does also dream and he will make a yelp or two while dreaming once in while. The cutest is when you see him move a paw back and forth a few times while dreaming. I imagine he must be chasing the fox in the back that he is never allowed to play with.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Asta snored and so does Tulip ..
I have never heard Cosmo snore or Ahnold either ..


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Biscuit doesn't snore so far but he does the "yip" thing when dreaming, like Gucci, and it is hilarious. Especially because when awake, he has a really low, resonant, manly bark, and the yip is sooo high pitched.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

No snoring here---but he does fart!:laugh:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

My wife has told me that Radar infrequently snores once in a while. I have yet to hear him but she says that her Lhasa Apso ( I Hope I spelled it right) "Mai Tai" snored all the time.

Derek


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Valentino doesn't snore, but I do!:jaw:  :tape:


----------



## Rollagirl (Jul 8, 2007)

Kahlua doesn't snore, but Buffy is a serial snorer. She has a high pitched bark but a deep snore. It's very odd and really loud. Both the girls do the yipping in their sleep too.


----------

